# Ft.Pickens 9/13



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Headed out around 8am and didn't really catch anything until around noon...walking the beach using a golden spoon I pulled in a few redfish and released them...pretty uneventful day exect for watching the USCG pull over every boat that passed and a trio of helicopters flying over the area non-stop.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

What are looking for


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

I suppose it was a good day, a few fish is better than no fish. I was just hoping for a bit more action. I am thinking about using more artificial lures. I have always been one to use live bait but I am gonna give the gotchas a try. Any suggestions?


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Gotcha's work ok for spanish, blues, skipjack and the occasional other stuff, but a spoon works good from the surf, as can pomp jigs, and top-water stuff. (yozuri spooks ect.) They might give you a little better action. Think like 3/4 to 1 1/2 oz lures, you got to cast that thing a ways, it also helps sometimes to get out to that first sand bar and fish from it.


----------

